# [Solved][czas] co bym nie zrobił mam GMT

## lsdudi

no to tak :

```
#date

wto maj  8 14:51:25 GMT 2007
```

```
# ls -al /etc/localtime 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 maj  8 14:35 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw
```

/etc/conf.d/clock

```
CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

```

kasowałem juz /etc/adjtime 

co mam jeszcze zrobić aby miec polska strefę??

----------

## arturx

może to lamerskie  :Wink:  ....... a co pokazuje o clock polecenie rc-update -s ?

Podaj wynik polecenia /etc/init.d/clock restart

----------

## kurak

A spróbuj ustawić 

```
CLOCK="/etc/localtime"
```

 Ja tak mam i jest dobrze. Ja osobiście korzystam jeszcze z 

```
net-misc/ntp

      Latest version available: 4.2.4_p0

      Latest version installed: 4.2.4_p0

      Size of files: 3,389 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ntp.org/

      Description:   Network Time Protocol suite/programs

      License:       as-is

```

 Dodałem do runlevela i przy starcie systemu mam aktualizowany czas.

----------

## lsdudi

clock jest boot runlevel

@kurak nie ten problem czas mam ok 

tylko ze dwie godziny do tyłu

```
gentoo ~ # date

wto maj  8 16:51:17 GMT 2007

```

zwróć uwage na GMT

----------

## narcyzek

```
co mam jeszcze zrobić aby miec polska strefę??
```

Proponuję:

emerge --sync

emerge timezone-data  :Smile: 

Mnie za nic w świecie nie chciało ustawić czasu po instalacji z 2007.0, a po emerge timezone-data poszło wszystko i jest OK

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

Też właśnie miałem problem z GMT, po zmianie wpisu w /etc/conf.d/clock na "/etc/localtime" później już miałem dobrze.

----------

## cin0l

 *kurak wrote:*   

> A spróbuj ustawić 
> 
> ```
> CLOCK="/etc/localtime"
> ```
> ...

 

możesz mi pokazać swój /etc/ntp.conf ?

----------

## kurak

Jest standardowy, nic nie zmieniałem:

```
server pool.ntp.org

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1

```

----------

## lsdudi

nie pomogło

----------

## arek.k

Może jest to kwestia wymuszania niewłaściwej strefy czasowej przez zmienną TZ w którymś z plików konfiguracyjnych powłoki (rc) - jak opisano tu

Błędny czas (strefa) jest dla każdego użytkownika, czy tylko dla konkretnego?

Efekt otrzymywany przez ciebie wygląda na błędną strefę czasową, a nie wybór czasu local/UTC.

Sprawdź też, czy jak ustawisz inne strefy czasowe, to coś się zmienia. Pobaw się linkami /etc/localtime do plików stref w /usr/share/zoneinfo/, np. Japan, czy działa? Sprawdź też strefę /usr/src/zoneinfo/Poland (zamiast Europe/Warsaw, bo może ten jest u ciebie uszkodzony). To samo dla zmiennej TIMEZONE (w /etc/conf.d/clock). Ja mam dosyć "starą wersję" systemu, więc nie wiem jak w świeżych wersjach dokonuje się lokalizacji (strefy czasowej).

----------

## n3rd

też miałem z tym problem... u mnie pomogło

w /etc/conf.d:

```
CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"
```

 i dalej 

```
emerge openntpd && rc-update add ntpd default
```

pozdr

daniel

----------

## lsdudi

dzięki chłopaki 

miałem zabłakaną tZ w /etc/profile.env

----------

